

Ask HN: Alternative careers where software development skills are useful - codingennui

I&#x27;m tired of software development for the sake of software development. The software I write has very questionable value, I feel like my work is largely disposable and I personally don&#x27;t mesh well with hacker culture.<p>If anyone has successfully transitioned away from software development to a different career I&#x27;d appreciate hearing your story. I gather there are opportunities in the sciences for individuals with programming ability.
======
kellros
Let me start this off by saying that I sympathise with you. But, you should
start thinking outside the box. Software development is a craft - and as such,
it plays a part in achieving outcomes. I don't consider the ability to program
a super power - anyone with a technical background is able to learn
programming given time and the proper resources.

Start thinking more about what you are trying to achieve (the goal) and why
you are approaching it in this particular way (the purpose). "Meaningless
work" is often the result of decisions made on a whim - take the
responsibility to investigate the goal and alternative methods to achieve the
same result.

In order to find your work more meaningful, you should become more focused on
the business aspects. Sometimes the best approach to solve a problem is
meaningless work - but at least then that would be a comfort.

If you want to try something outside of your day job and you consider yourself
good at web-related things, there's little stopping you from setting up an
e-commerce store and selling things. Shopify is an e-commerce solution on a
platter, but there are many alternatives. I've recently setup a Wordpress +
WooCommerce website + bought a theme (Kallyas) for my wife -
[http://www.swartsbooks.com](http://www.swartsbooks.com) \- still busy working
out the kinks. Even though I could have built the store myself, I opted for
the practical solution. My current side project focuses on addressing
communication issues (e.g. complaints, notices, notifications, sharing of
documents) in micro communities such as complexes, estates, shopping
centres/malls and corporate parks.

You could also write e-books about your craft, similar to what Authority
([http://nathanbarry.com/authority/](http://nathanbarry.com/authority/))
suggests and sell them on gumroad.

If you like doing business, you might consider doing consultation + web
development. I occasionally did this the past 2 years and made about $6K at
$36/h for development and $30/h for consultation. The consultation part
revolves around advising the best approach to take regarding the technical
side and the impact on business concerning the technical side. You could also
do some research on behalf of your client if you consider yourself more
knowledgeable.

The moral of the story is that you do not necessarily have to find your day
job meaningful (and most people don't), as long as you can do other meaningful
things.

